# Such Wobbler für Meerforelle



## pawofischfinder (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo Meerforellenangler!

Ich fische in der dänischen Ostsee hauptsächlich
auf Dorsch.
Nebenbei fische ich auf Meerforelle, habe auch schon
einige erwischt.
Nun möchte ich das Angeln auf Meerforelle intensivieren.
Ich fische wie gesagt in der dänischen Ostsee, in nicht
zu tiefem Wasser vom Ufer.
Dafür suche ich Wobbler, die langsam sinken bzw. flach
laufen.
Die bekannten Wobbler (Gladsax, Kinetic, Hansen, Spöket,
Fynbo, Eitz u.a.) sind mir bekannt. Jeder Hersteller wirbt
für den besten Fang mit seinen Artikeln.
Kann mir jemand Wobbler nennen, mit denen er gut fängt,
vor allem die fängigen Farben im Frühjahr?

Vielen Dank und viel Petri Heil

Pawofischfinder


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Such Wobbler für Meerforelle*



pawofischfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Meerforellenangler!
> 
> Ich fische in der dänischen Ostsee hauptsächlich
> auf Dorsch.
> ...




Gladsax, Kinetic, Hansen, Spöket, Fynbo, Eitz u.a.
Farbe egal, wenn du dran glaubst !


----------



## Hov-Micha (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Such Wobbler für Meerforelle*

Moin...

hast ja schon die meisten genannt aber wie Mario sagt du mußt dran glauben...hatte schon Nachläufer auf Thermometer, Blasentang,...glaub das ist denen im Frühjahr Latte!!
Meine ersten Blinker waren übrigens abgesägte Löffelstiele mit Reflexfolie:q
Bringt halt nur nix mit 30g Geschossen in ganz flachen Wasser zu fischen aber das sollte ja jedem klar sein!
Farbe?
grün, blau, gelb, rot, silber, schwarz, weiß, kupfer, lila...gibts noch welche?

TL
Micha


----------



## todes.timo (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Such Wobbler für Meerforelle*

Lucky Craft Pointer, Heringsfarbe


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Such Wobbler für Meerforelle*



todes.timo schrieb:


> Lucky Craft Pointer, Heringsfarbe




oh yes #6 im flachen und Nahbereich TOP :vik:


----------



## Donald84 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Such Wobbler für Meerforelle*

welche größe fischt ihr den LC pointer auf Mefo?


----------



## hugokiel (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Such Wobbler für Meerforelle*

Ich nutze den Salty in 18g sowie den Seatrout in 13g ganz gerne 'mal. Grün Blau Silber. Probiere gerade im Frühjahr vielleicht mal einen schnell geführten Blinker. Die laufen auch gaanz flach. Grün Blau Silber grün/gelb.


----------



## Rosi (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Such Wobbler für Meerforelle*



pawofischfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Meerforellenangler!
> 
> Ich fische in der dänischen Ostsee hauptsächlich
> auf Dorsch.
> ...



Ach ja. Was war denn anders als du die Mefo erwischt hast? Warst du vielleicht schneller unterwegs? Eher im Oberwasser? 

Der Köder ist doch (fast) piepegal, es kommt darauf an wie er geführt wird. (Fast) steht für unterstützende Wirkung durch Form und Material. Was nicht auftreibt bleibt im langsamen Lauf länger unten.

Die Mefos fangen dem lahmen Dorsch einen schnellen Köder vor der Nase weg.:m Wurscht welche Farbe oder welcher Name.


----------



## DrThomas (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Such Wobbler für Meerforelle*

alle schlanken und den Beutefischen ähnlichen Wobbler funktionieren...  Ich fische den X92 Edonis gerne:  http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...h=31_645_654_660&products_id=3473&language=en  Grüße TOm


----------



## holzwurm (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Such Wobbler für Meerforelle*

Also mal als Tipp bei Hoerning&Co hamburg wird im tradtions geschäft für angeln u waffen die angelabteilung aufgegeben (grund internet u moritz )
der chef will alles raus haben und dort sind blinker wobbler usw für bis zu 50% zu bekommen.
noch sind die schubladen voll mit snaps spöket gladsax hansen in div farben 
u statt 4-6€ die hälfte zu bezahlen ist nicht ganz blöd .......


----------



## Heringswerner (12. Februar 2012)

*Platz zum Heringsangeln*

Hallo Herimgsfreunde,
kann mir einer sagen wo ich außer Alte Fähr (Rügen)noch mit dem Boot auf Heringsfang gehen kann?
Rügen sind für uns immer 400km und das nervt doch ganz schön.
Ich suche natürlich campingplatz fürs Wohnmobil und eine vernünftige stelle zum slippen fürs Boot.
Danke im voraus und viel Petri für alle


----------

